# Plugging Overflow Holes?



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

Today, I looked at a custom built 300 gallon acrylic tank (96x28x26). The tank has two built-in overflow boxes. If I acquire the tank, I will not be using the overflows...at least for the time being.

There are holes drilled up through the bottom of the tank into the overflow boxes. I'm assuming the holes can be plugged. Since I've never dealt with something like this before, I'd like to know if anybody has any thoughts, advice, or cautions about doing this...I want to do my homework before dragging this monster out of the current owner's basement...

Thanks!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

If the holes have the overflow pipes then plugging them from the top is easier. Just use a PVC cap and silicon it to seal it. If the pipes are gone and its just a hole then probably you will need to get some acrylic material and using the proper acrylic cement to seal the holes. Any chance of contacting the tank maker? They would be the best source of info.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

over the years i have covered a lot of overflow holes..nothing more than a piece of glass about twice the diameter of the hole...I.E. 2" hole 4" x 4" piece of glass..for a big tank you should use 1/4" glass..spread some silicone all over the plug and put it in place..then wrap a brick in a towel and set it on top..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, pretty simple. Just put a bead of silicone around the hole and cover it with a piece of glass. Weigh it down until dry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Maine_Fish! Yep I agree with lohachata and TheOldSalt. I would love to have a 300 gallon tank. Could have about 50 clown loaches in there comfortably.


----------

